# Isle of Berneray - Wild Camping



## JFK (Feb 21, 2010)

Hi, Well it appears that Berneray is going one step more than Barra.

After a meeting with crofters it looks like there will be charges to camp on Berneray this year if you are in any type of motor/camper van staying over night.

The East beach at the Hostel area will be £10 per night and at a designated area at the West beach you will be charged the same.

For further info on this you would need to contact the director (John Angus MacCuish) of the Berneray Development Group on Berneray.

Maybe miss it for Easter but will be in place for the summer.

Can't see how they will make people pay for staying as they have no powers to charge.

Also that the Community hall will be open this year to cater for camping vans etc as there is ample parking/toilets/water tap outside and more...for £10 a night of course.

Just cashing in on us poor campers


----------



## Randonneur (Feb 21, 2010)

Well that looks like Berneray off my list then.  

£10 per night for what , when we were there in 2009 we had free water and toilet emptying at the ferry terminal.

Are they going to provide us with a EHU and more convenient water and toilet services so we don't have to drive to the ferry terminal, or is it just for the patch of grass we put our wheels on.  

I appreciate that the island council see this as a way of supplementing their income during the summer months but £10 per night is way too steep and will certainly persuade me to turn my wheels elsewhere.

I would hope that sense eventually prevails and they realise that they are biting the hand that feeds them, wait until the income drops off in the Ardmaree Stores, and the ferries are running empty.

It's a shame they have decided to do this, but until things change I can't see us going back anytime soon.


----------



## BedfordMJ (Feb 21, 2010)

For that price you could have EHU, water, toilets/showers and change! Stuff 'em.


----------



## Guernsey Donkey (Feb 24, 2010)

JFK said:


> Hi, Well it appears that Berneray is going one step more than Barra.
> 
> After a meeting with crofters it looks like there will be charges to camp on Berneray this year if you are in any type of motor/camper van staying over night.
> 
> ...



Hi all 
I have emailed the Western Isles Council asking for comments on the situation on Bernera and will post as soon a I get a reply.
I have also emailed Barra 5 time requesting info and Berneray 2 times with no response.

John (Guernsey Donkey)

Isle of Lewis (Western Isles)


----------



## Guernsey Donkey (Feb 24, 2010)

*Isle of Berneray Western Isles*

email from Western Isles Council to John Hamilton spinning_wheel@btinternet.com


John,

What has been discussed locally is to try and get a short term solution to what is seen as a problem in some localities where “wild” parking has taken place, especially in an environmentally designated area and, because of this designation, there have been complaints to the Planning Authority.

One solution put forward, similar to what is proposed in Tiree, is that crofters can legally allow up to three of these vehicles to park on croft land and could provide facilities eg fresh water connection, electricity hook up, etc and possibly make a charge for that. The £10 figure has been mentioned, not sure if this is what they plan to charge in Tiree, but any charge would have to be realistic and based on services provided. If it is for a parking space only then the figures you mention may be more appropriate.

What has to be understood is that we do not have the facilities in these islands to cater for the increase in numbers we saw last year and the uncertainty of the continuation of RET after the three year trial period makes it difficult for the private to invest to in facilities in case numbers drop away. Therefore, people are trying to come up with short term solutions which are workable and appropriate and suit both the local crofters and the visitors.

On the disposal points we have put a brief together and our Tech Services department and SEPA have been tasked to identify a number of appropriate locations with estimated costs.


---------------------------------------------------

[COLOR="Red"]NOTE: personally I wouldn't bother to much about this problem as there are plenty of places to park just off the Island if you don't want to pay and with just as good a view but I do see the point made by xxxx in the Western Isles Council about RET and will it continue after the trial is up, if not will we still get the same amount of trafic !!!!!!!!!!!!.

[email]spinning_wheel@btinternet.com

John (Guernsey Donkey)[/COLOR]

PS: if you have any comments on the above, good, bad, or indifferent please email me direct with them and I will see what I can do.

NO EMAIL ADDRESSES FROM YOUR CORRESPONDENCE WILL PASSED ON


----------



## tresrikay (Feb 24, 2010)

Certainly will not pay £10 per night, the ferry fares alone cause us to seek a wild spot to camp, if they want some revenue, charge for toilet dumping and water as in a French aire. I think it madness to dicourage us from your beautifull Islands..... I went out of my way to BUY local...... but so little was available.

We want to support your economy but do NOT want to be ripped of as we are here by Greedy land owners.


----------



## 3wheeler (Feb 24, 2010)

*Free for one, free for all.*

Do you think full time travelers or European Gypsies would pay to stay overnight . I don't think so, I have traveled all over the UK and if I want to stay overnight  on public land I do.Tap water is free at most garages ,and loos can be empted at most conveniences' We have rights  and ripping travelers off at £10 per night is not for me   The local MP and Highland Council are to blame , Subserdising ferries with tax payers money , giving no thought at what the impact would be on these Islands.Until the infrastructure is there stop the subsidies . The Threewheeler.


----------



## PaulC (Feb 24, 2010)

3wheeler said:


> if I want to stay overnight  on public land I do


And I don't think there is much that can be done about it if you are legal. I believe (check it out) they brought in a law where if there is 6 or more vehicles (new age travellers) then you can be moved on by the police, but if is less they have to get a court order! By the way I think I've also read that if the wheels do a complete revolution then that is classed as been moved on by the law of the land, but I think PC Plod would try and make life difficult!


----------



## Braighe (Feb 26, 2010)

*For the absence of doubt*



3wheeler said:


> The local MP and Highland Council are to blame , Subserdising ferries with tax payers money , giving no thought at what the impact would be on these Islands.Until the infrastructure is there stop the subsidies . The Threewheeler.



Neither Highland Council nor Members of Parliament at Westminster are involved in this trial.

This is a Scottish Government initiative.

ROAD EQUIVALENT TARIFF

On 13 August 2007 the Scottish Government announced a details of a study into ferry fares in Scotland. The aim of the study is to establish the most effective and sustainable structure for a Road Equivalent Tariff (RET) pilot scheme for setting ferry fares

RET involves setting ferry fares on the basis of the cost of travelling an equivalent distance by road. The high cost of ferry fares have been seen by many as a barrier to economic growth on the islands.

The Scottish Government recognises the vital importance of lifeline ferry services in supporting Scotland's island communities and understand the genuine concerns from our remote and fragile communities about the affordability of ferry travel and the impact this has on islanders. This approach would not just benefit islanders by providing cheaper fares but could also boost island economies by attracting tourists and supporting businesses.

The study comprises three Phases, Phase 1 - the initial desk-based study, Phase 2 - monitoring the pilot exercise that will start on 19 October 2008 and Phase 3 - an evaluation of the pilot exercise that will inform decisions on possible future roll-out of RET.

The routes for the initial pilot study will be: Ullapool - Stornoway, Uig - Tarbert (Harris)/Lochmaddy (North Uist) and Oban - Castlebay (Barra), Lochboisdale (South Uist) and Oban to Coll and Tiree.


----------



## derekfaeberwick (Feb 26, 2010)

3wheeler said:


> Do you think full time travelers or European Gypsies would pay to stay overnight . I don't think so, I have traveled all over the UK and if I want to stay overnight  on public land I do.Tap water is free at most garages ,and loos can be empted at most conveniences' We have rights  and ripping travelers off at £10 per night is not for me   The local MP and Highland Council are to blame , Subserdising ferries with tax payers money , giving no thought at what the impact would be on these Islands.Until the infrastructure is there stop the subsidies . The Threewheeler.



  What infastructure is required though.

  All I need is water and a toilet dump point. The only 'requirement' that I think is justifiable would be the compulsory use of 'Bio bog products', which admittedly would be difficult to police.

 I do the same as someone posted earlier, when over the West coast I buy locally and I find that this is accepted as payment in kind by the local community.

  Methinks these Islanders may be shooting themselves in their tootsies!


----------



## Fencerman (Feb 26, 2010)

*Bernaray and Western Isles*

We are going to Isles in September and I hope that the more irresponsible m/homers have not spoiled or abused the goodwill of the locals by their unthoughtful antics.After all they live there all the time,we only share it with them for a short while.If not sure about a spot then move on or ask,I am sure this would be appreciated.As for Berneray I will not be paying £10 and getting next to nothing for it. Great place it may be but I will just look and move on!! Must be plenty of spots just as nice, got my eye on Baleshare.


----------

